# Nesting Bowl??



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

OK, after 5 days, Harmony and Cadence are officially paired.
Now the question; They are starting to spend time in a basket I have on the cage. Do I need to get a nesting bowl, or is the basket OK?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends on the size of the basket. A basket is fine if big enough. Give them some nesting materials to arrange in there. Dry longleaf pine needles are good for this too (collected under white pines in our part of the country). I usually dry pine needles and cut long grass in the oven a bit to dry it out and kill any hitchhikers. Did these two end up being one of each or do you have two hens?


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pretty sure that Harmony is a male.. Bowed head coo, dance... whole thing!
Thanks!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Ahhhh......good. Well the fun will now begin!! Make sure the basket is secure (won't tip over) and they have some nesting materials. They like the nesting area a bit private too if possible. Inside you could probalby put a cardboard box over it and/or make something more aesthetic. I don't know if you plan on letting these two hatch any babies but it would be a good idea to get some fake pigeon eggs if you don't already have them. Even if you let them hatch a round they will continue to lay additional clutches in the future. Very beautiful birds! I can't believe that white Capuchine was a rescue!!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

It's amazing that BOTH are rescues! Harmony was dumped in a park on the Upper West side of Manhattan.. Lucky that people I know saw him dumped and grabbed him. Cadence was found under a car in the East Village....
Now, for nesting materials... am I fine with paper shreds and an old T-shirt? Should I get some hay, twigs and grass? The basket is secure, and large... Already got fake eggs from the Wild Bird Fund...but, I'm very tempted to see what their babies will look like!


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

BTW, did I mention they have their own room? gave up the guest room for them!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL! Nice! Paper and shirt will work as nesting material but it is fun watching them gather small twigs and stiff dried grass and building thier own structure. Some are better at it then others. yes, good find on both of them and sounds like they are spoiled, LOL! .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sevenof14 said:


> OK, after 5 days, Harmony and Cadence are officially paired.
> Now the question; They are starting to spend time in a basket I have on the cage. Do I need to get a nesting bowl, or is the basket OK?


a basket can work if it is tied tight to something and they can't tip it over. the problem comes when you want to clean it. 

the disposible nest bowls are great as you just switch a clean one out for the dirty one. they all look the same so the pair is not disturbed by a new bowl. what you put in the bottom is not as important if you are using fake eggs. if not and letting them hatch then you would want to put a bit of all clay natural cat litter in the bottom about an inch and let them build their nest on top of that. I use pine shaving also ..for horse stalls because they are low dust and large curls. it seems to work great.


----------

